# NEW ENGLAND MISSING PERSON!!



## COWHER (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey guys I wanted to put this up because I was really good friends with Kristen and Joe was a great guy. so I feel I have to spread the word to help them.

----------------------------------------------


TIVERTON, R.I. (WPRI) - The family of 52-year-old Joseph DeSilva is worrying and waiting, as another day passes without any sign of him. He went missing over two days ago.

DeSilva, a food distributor, was last seen Tuesday morning at Peter's Package Store in Fall River. He was then scheduled to make a stop in New Bedford, but never arrived.

His wife and daughter say they got concerned when he did not come home Tuesday night.

"I find it unusual because he didn't call me," says his wife, Kelly DeSilva. "He calls me every day at 4:30."

"We always have family time at 7:00 Tuesday nights," says his daughter Kristen. "He wouldn't miss that without calling."

DeSilva's family and friends have plastered hundreds of flyers around the area. They have also checked his bank and credit card accounts. His family tells Eyewitness News they are convinced he needs help.

"He carries alot of money, because of his job," says Kell DeSilva. "We've worried that someone could have been watching him, and looking for a chance to rob him."

"My gut tells me he is out there somewhere hurt," says Kristen DeSilva. "It's a though I can't even think about.

Joseph DeSilva was last seen driving a late-model black Ford Taurus wth Massachusetts license plate 81DE33. Anyone with information is asked to call Tiverton police.


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 18, 2009)

Dude thats terrible. hope they find him


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear this...I hope they find him too! I really feel for his wife...I can't imagine...


----------



## COWHER (Mar 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## Beazer (May 11, 2009)

any news to report on him?


----------



## jmiles50 (May 13, 2009)

My thoughts are with the friends and family! I'm really sorry to hear that!


----------



## akasha (Jan 7, 2010)

*Oh! That was terrible. Hope that they find them soon and safe.* :-D


----------



## simon021 (Jan 10, 2010)

bump! Terrible news! Keep us updated


----------



## COWHER (Mar 1, 2010)

This was a weird one but I guess he went to jail and is now out and dealing with the consequences of what he did. His family is happy to have him back. It was a bad thing but he is getting help so I guess I can focus attention to the family and be happy for them.

-----------------------------------------
Man who went missing is now in jail
Tiverton salesman charged with stealing from work

Updated: Thursday, 28 May 2009, 6:57 AM EDT
Published : Wednesday, 27 May 2009, 5:53 PM EDT

* Darren Soens 

Tiverton, R.I. (WPRI) - A traveling salesman from Tiverton who disappeared back in February, is now behind bars in Massachusetts.

52-year-old Joseph DeSilva turned himself in to Tiverton Police on Tuesday. Eyewitness News has learned DeSilva was wanted as a fugitive from justice, for allegedly stealing from his Northbridge, Massachusetts employer.

DeSilva waived extradition, and was arraigned on larceny charges in Uxbridge District Court.

He's now being held on $50,000 bail at Worcester County House of Correction in West Boylston, Massachusetts.

Before turning himself in, DeSilva was last seen at Peter's Package Store in Fall River, back on March 10. His wife and daughter feared for his safety, and even offered a $1,000 reward for information leading to his safe return.

Police are not releasing any information right now about where DeSilva's been the last three months.

He is due back in court on June 24.


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 1, 2010)

What a very strange event. It is good though that his family knows where he is at least!


----------

